# Does Anybody Know the Name of This Site?



## ThatOneWeirdGuy (Nov 22, 2012)

It pairs native speakers of language X that are trying to learn language Y with someone who is a native speaker of language Y, and learning language X.


----------



## Gossip Goat (Nov 19, 2013)

busuu?


----------



## dragthewaters (Feb 9, 2013)

Livemocha?


----------



## HAL (May 10, 2014)

Multi-lingual language learning and language exchange | Lang-8: For learning foreign languages

is a good one for this sort of thing. You don't get paired up with people, but you put up your attempts at writing in your chosen language and all other native users can correct it for you.


----------



## FlaviaGemina (May 3, 2012)

mylanguageexchange?
I think you have to pay for a premium membership though, if you want to be able to initiate contacts.


----------

